

Amazing never before seen WWII photographs - ForFreedom
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazing-never-before-seen-wwii-photographs-2015-8

======
venomsnake
Vae Victis ... WWII was such a horrible mess. And the devastation in the
countries that lost is often ignored.

